# Archimede Watches



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

What are members thoughts on Arcimede watches? They're German and use Swiss movements, so I assume they must be reasonable? Can anyone comment on their quality, and what, more well known manufacturer would be comparable on quality?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I have had a couple of Archimede Pilot watches & the quality was very good especially at the price - Not sure you could say who is of similar quality maybe Steinhart? - I wouldn't hestitate to buy another of their watches & ordering direct from them (which I did once) was very straight forward (from Germany to UK in about 3 days)

HTH ... Paul


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

PaulBoy said:


> I have had a couple of Archimede Pilot watches & the quality was very good especially at the price - Not sure you could say who is of similar quality maybe Steinhart? - I wouldn't hestitate to buy another of their watches & ordering direct from them (which I did once) was very straight forward (from Germany to UK in about 3 days)
> 
> HTH ... Paul


Cheers, Paul.

wolfman


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Wolfman - why & how do you choose a watch to buy? Is it heritage, is it your perception of brand, is it just quality & workmanship... ???

If it is heritage, or value for money - then IMHO, Archimede is a safe bet.

Archimede & Limes are brands owned by German case manufacturer Ickler... still family run. Ickler are recognised to produce some of the best watch cases used by some premier brands.

However, I don't think anyone would claim either Archimede or Limes branded watches are top of the premiership. Ickler also make "Private Label" watches which are somewhat sniffed at being made to a price rather than a quality point.

My opinion is that Archimede is an excellent watch for the price, superb value for money, with the added bonus of a real heritage - whilst accepting they are not, perhaps, in the top echelon.

Cue photo...





































Lume Archimede & Steinhart.


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> Wolfman - why & how do you choose a watch to buy? Is it heritage, is it your perception of brand, is it just quality & workmanship... ???
> 
> If it is heritage, or value for money - then IMHO, Archimede is a safe bet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, that's a lovely blue dial! I like it a lot better than the Steinhart. That sunken second sub-dial at 6 looks much better too. I'll be keeping this one in mind for the future, thanks for posting those pics!


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Wow, that's a lovely blue dial! I like it a lot better than the Steinhart. That sunken second sub-dial at 6 looks much better too. I'll be keeping this one in mind for the future, thanks for posting those pics!


They are both nice looking, and similar in appearance. The Steinhart looks a little larger than the Archimede?

wolfman


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Go on Wolfman - you try and say "*no*" to that face!! Just try!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ar-chi-me-de; Ar-chi-me-de :clapping: :clapping:

I love the Steinhart but there's no contest between those two...


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Go on Wolfman - you try and say "*no*" to that face!! Just try!!


Nnnnnnn ... I can't! I think that model has a 45mm case though, and may look too big on my wrist.









wolfman


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wolfman said:


> Nnnnnnn ... I can't! I think that model has a 45mm case though, and may look too big on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 47mm most likely, seems to be the same size of the Steinhart. For a Pilot watch, 47mm is small


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> wolfman said:
> 
> 
> > Nnnnnnn ... I can't! I think that model has a 45mm case though, and may look too big on my wrist.
> ...


Thanks for the info Kutusov. My wrists only measure about 19cm, so that might look too big? :shocking:

wolfman


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wolfman said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info Kutusov. My wrists only measure about 19cm, so that might look too big? :shocking:
> ...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

The Archimede XLH is actually 45mm diameter, 10.5mm depth.

The Steinhart XXL is 47mm diameter, 14mm depth, 22mm lugs.

The Steinhart feels much larger than the Archimede.

Whilst Fliegers can be large for supposed added authenticity - Archimede certainly do a range of sizes starting from 36mm diameter.


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> The Archimede XLH is actually 45mm diameter, 10.5mm depth.
> 
> The Steinhart XXL is 47mm diameter, 14mm depth, 22mm lugs.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kutusov and Langtoftlad for your advice and info. I think I'll go to a store and actually try a similar style/size to see how it looks. :cheers:

wolfman


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> The Archimede XLH is actually 45mm diameter, 10.5mm depth.
> 
> The Steinhart XXL is 47mm diameter, 14mm depth, 22mm lugs.
> 
> ...


Why would you post that?? I'm starting to feel like your cat! 45mm?? Now I must buy one... :sadwalk:


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I have had a few Archimede watches and they are an excellent company to deal with. My Pilot Original ran into some problems and it was repaired promptly and sent back to me. I think compared to Stowa, they are certainly more affordable. Nice quality and good movements. I've been looking at their Sport Taucher Dive watch recently. Ickler actually have their own Archimede/Limes forum as well and you could certainly investigate that. Just google it. Never had a Steinhart so I really couldn't say.

Here's my Pilot Original (42mm) with vintage Junghans handwind movement.


----------

